# Gattuso:"Siamo sulla strada giusta. Facciamo un buon gioco".



## admin (12 Agosto 2018)

*Gattuso:"Siamo sulla strada giusta. Facciamo un buon gioco".*

Rino Gattuso commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"L'anno scorso il nostro peggior difetto era essere belli e non portare nulla a casa. Ora c'è il rammarico per aver giocato una bella partita e la necessità di migliorare sotto questo aspetto. La cosa su cui lavorare è evitare di prendere gol al 46' e al 91'. È facile dire che i cambi hanno abbassato la qualità, ma le cose non stanno così: se uno gioca nel Milan deve essere pronto. Sempre. Per fare questo mestiere serve personalità e non paura. La prestazione? È stata buona. La squadra sta bene di testa ed esprime un buon gioco. In generale sono molto contento, ci siamo rafforzati, il divario con la Juve resta molto ampio ma siamo giovani e sulla strada giusta: continuando di questo passo credo non ci vorrà molto tempo per colmare il divario. Higuain? Per essere credibile lo devi essere durante la settimana, rincuorando i compagni e non mandandoli a quel paese. Da quando è arrivato vedo tutto questo, ma solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte".


*Maldini* commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid:"Partita difficile per noi. Affrontare il Real al Bernabeu è sempre un'esperienza forte ed è importante per crescere. Sono contento di come la squadra ha giocato. Peccato per il risultato. Noi non dobbiamo paragonarci al Real. Dobbiamo essere consapevoli dei nostri limiti".


----------



## mabadi (12 Agosto 2018)

non ho parole


----------



## Pampu7 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"L'anno scorso il nostro peggior difetto era essere belli e non portare nulla a casa. Ora c'è il rammarico per aver giocato una bella partita e la necessità di migliorare sotto questo aspetto. La cosa su cui lavorare è evitare di prendere gol al 46' e al 91'. È facile dire che i cambi hanno abbassato la qualità, ma le cose non stanno così: se uno gioca nel Milan deve essere pronto. Sempre. Per fare questo mestiere serve personalità e non paura. La prestazione? È stata buona. La squadra sta bene di testa ed esprime un buon gioco. In generale sono molto contento, ci siamo rafforzati, il divario con la Juve resta molto ampio ma siamo giovani e sulla strada giusta: continuando di questo passo credo non ci vorrà molto tempo per colmare il divario. Higuain? Per essere credibile lo devi essere durante la settimana, rincuorando i compagni e non mandandoli a quel paese. Da quando è arrivato vedo tutto questo, ma solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte".



Esser belli? boh evidentemente ho una visione diversa di bel calcio


----------



## Ecthelion (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"L'anno scorso il nostro peggior difetto era essere belli e non portare nulla a casa. Ora c'è il rammarico per aver giocato una bella partita e la necessità di migliorare sotto questo aspetto. La cosa su cui lavorare è evitare di prendere gol al 46' e al 91'. È facile dire che i cambi hanno abbassato la qualità, ma le cose non stanno così: se uno gioca nel Milan deve essere pronto. Sempre. Per fare questo mestiere serve personalità e non paura. La prestazione? È stata buona. La squadra sta bene di testa ed esprime un buon gioco. In generale sono molto contento, ci siamo rafforzati, il divario con la Juve resta molto ampio ma siamo giovani e sulla strada giusta: continuando di questo passo credo non ci vorrà molto tempo per colmare il divario. *Higuain? Per essere credibile lo devi essere durante la settimana, rincuorando i compagni e non mandandoli a quel paese.* Da quando è arrivato vedo tutto questo, ma solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte".



Brutta cosa questa. Peggiore ancora dichiararlo ai quattro venti alla prima occasione.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"L'anno scorso il nostro peggior difetto era essere belli e non portare nulla a casa. Ora c'è il rammarico per aver giocato una bella partita e la necessità di migliorare sotto questo aspetto. La cosa su cui lavorare è evitare di prendere gol al 46' e al 91'. È facile dire che i cambi hanno abbassato la qualità, ma le cose non stanno così: se uno gioca nel Milan deve essere pronto. Sempre. Per fare questo mestiere serve personalità e non paura. La prestazione? È stata buona. La squadra sta bene di testa ed esprime un buon gioco. In generale sono molto contento, ci siamo rafforzati, il divario con la Juve resta molto ampio ma siamo giovani e sulla strada giusta: continuando di questo passo credo non ci vorrà molto tempo per colmare il divario. Higuain? Per essere credibile lo devi essere durante la settimana, rincuorando i compagni e non mandandoli a quel paese. Da quando è arrivato vedo tutto questo, ma solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte".


vergognati


----------



## ispanicojon7 (12 Agosto 2018)

Ma il bel gioco dove l ha visto ? Io non ho visto neanche il gioco... mah !
Non credo di aver capito la frecciata a Gonzalo ..., sono cose interne allo spogliatoio e tali devo rimanere .


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Agosto 2018)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Brutta cosa questa. Peggiore ancora dichiararlo ai quattro venti alla prima occasione.



Leggi bene, dice che fa proprio l'opposto, li rincuora e non li manda a quel paese. 
Sottolineerei pure il "solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte"


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"L'anno scorso il nostro peggior difetto era essere belli e non portare nulla a casa. Ora c'è il rammarico per aver giocato una bella partita e la necessità di migliorare sotto questo aspetto. La cosa su cui lavorare è evitare di prendere gol al 46' e al 91'. È facile dire che i cambi hanno abbassato la qualità, ma le cose non stanno così: se uno gioca nel Milan deve essere pronto. Sempre. Per fare questo mestiere serve personalità e non paura. La prestazione? È stata buona. La squadra sta bene di testa ed esprime un buon gioco. In generale sono molto contento, ci siamo rafforzati, il divario con la Juve resta molto ampio ma siamo giovani e sulla strada giusta: continuando di questo passo credo non ci vorrà molto tempo per colmare il divario. Higuain? Per essere credibile lo devi essere durante la settimana, rincuorando i compagni e non mandandoli a quel paese. Da quando è arrivato vedo tutto questo, ma solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte".



Bravo Rino!
Sta facendo un lavoro eccellente.


----------



## Ecthelion (12 Agosto 2018)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Ma il bel gioco dove l ha visto ? Io non ho visto neanche il gioco... mah !
> Non credo di aver capito la frecciata a Gonzalo ...



Spero sia un equivoco della trascrizione, ed intendesse effettivamente il contrario. Ovvero che Higuain a differenza di altri rincuora i compagni. Altrimenti è da ricovero.


----------



## Moffus98 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"L'anno scorso il nostro peggior difetto era essere belli e non portare nulla a casa. Ora c'è il rammarico per aver giocato una bella partita e la necessità di migliorare sotto questo aspetto. La cosa su cui lavorare è evitare di prendere gol al 46' e al 91'. È facile dire che i cambi hanno abbassato la qualità, ma le cose non stanno così: se uno gioca nel Milan deve essere pronto. Sempre. Per fare questo mestiere serve personalità e non paura. La prestazione? È stata buona. La squadra sta bene di testa ed esprime un buon gioco. In generale sono molto contento, ci siamo rafforzati, il divario con la Juve resta molto ampio ma siamo giovani e sulla strada giusta: continuando di questo passo credo non ci vorrà molto tempo per colmare il divario. Higuain? Per essere credibile lo devi essere durante la settimana, rincuorando i compagni e non mandandoli a quel paese. Da quando è arrivato vedo tutto questo, ma solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte".



Questo fa la fine di Montella, se non peggio. Segnatevelo.


----------



## Love (12 Agosto 2018)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Ma il bel gioco dove l ha visto ? Io non ho visto neanche il gioco... mah !
> *Non credo di aver capito la frecciata a Gonzalo* ...



nemmeno io...non penso nemmeno che sia una frecciata perchè dopo dice *"Da quando è arrivato vedo tutto questo, ma solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte". *boooh


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2018)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Brutta cosa questa. Peggiore ancora dichiararlo ai quattro venti alla prima occasione.



Ma svherzi o sei serio?
Ha detto esattamente l’opposto di quello che sottolinei....


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"L'anno scorso il nostro peggior difetto era essere belli e non portare nulla a casa. Ora c'è il rammarico per aver giocato una bella partita e la necessità di migliorare sotto questo aspetto. La cosa su cui lavorare è evitare di prendere gol al 46' e al 91'. È facile dire che i cambi hanno abbassato la qualità, ma le cose non stanno così: se uno gioca nel Milan deve essere pronto. Sempre. Per fare questo mestiere serve personalità e non paura. La prestazione? È stata buona. La squadra sta bene di testa ed esprime un buon gioco. In generale sono molto contento, ci siamo rafforzati, il divario con la Juve resta molto ampio ma siamo giovani e sulla strada giusta: continuando di questo passo credo non ci vorrà molto tempo per colmare il divario. Higuain? Per essere credibile lo devi essere durante la settimana, rincuorando i compagni e non mandandoli a quel paese. Da quando è arrivato vedo tutto questo, ma solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte".



questo ha perso il lume della ragione. Ma quando mai siamo stati belli?? e oggi che partita ha visto? dai Svegliati pure tu ora!!
e Paolo e Leo, mettano da parte l'amicizia, perché il bene del Milan viene prima di tutto.


----------



## LadyRoss (12 Agosto 2018)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Ma il bel gioco dove l ha visto ? Io non ho visto neanche il gioco... mah !
> Non credo di aver capito la frecciata a Gonzalo ..., sono cose interne allo spogliatoio e tali devo rimanere .



Non era, a parere mio una frecciata, voleva dire che durante la settimana si aspetta che lui stia vicino ed in aiuto alla squadra, lui lo sta facendo...


----------



## Ecthelion (12 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma svherzi o sei serio?
> Ha detto esattamente l’opposto di quello che sottolinei....



Allora, subito dopo ho scritto, se leggi, che "spero che sia un equivoco della trascrizione ed intendesse il contrario". Perchè non era mica chiarissimo prima!


----------



## Victorss (12 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bravo Rino!
> Sta facendo un lavoro eccellente.



Ho visto solo il primo tempo. Ottimo Milan, tante occasioni e si meritava di passare in vantaggio. 
Secondo tempo non giudico perché non l' ho visto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> questo ha perso il lume della ragione. Ma quando mai siamo stati belli?? e oggi che partita ha visto? dai Svegliati pure tu ora!!
> e Paolo e Leo, mettano da parte l'amicizia, perché il bene del Milan viene prima di tutto.



Abbiamo avuto 10 nitide palle gol al Bernabeu, contro un Real al Completo e quasi tutte costruite con fraseggi tra i giocatori, tagli, triangoli, sovrapposizioni....

Non riconoscerlo é essere prevenuti


----------



## __king george__ (12 Agosto 2018)

tra poco colmiamo il gap con la juve? 

qui c'è da lavorare e pregare per arrivare in Champions altro che gap con la juve….


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo avuto 10 nitide palle gol al Bernabeu, contro un Real al Completo e quasi tutte costruite con fraseggi tra i giocatori, tagli, triangoli, sovrapposizioni....
> 
> Non riconoscerlo é essere prevenuti



10 palle gol??? LOL. Mi sa che abbiamo visto due partite diverse. Comunque ok tranquillo. Io la penso diversamente, altro che fraseggi e triangolazioni. Guardati Bielsa come ha trasformato il Leeds in due settimane, oppure Sarri con il Chelsea, lì si vedono schemi. Con Gattuso io nel Milan non ne vedo. Negarlo è essere prevenuti.


----------



## _ET_ (12 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Garrincha (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"L'anno scorso il nostro peggior difetto era essere belli e non portare nulla a casa. Ora c'è il rammarico per aver giocato una bella partita e la necessità di migliorare sotto questo aspetto. La cosa su cui lavorare è evitare di prendere gol al 46' e al 91'. È facile dire che i cambi hanno abbassato la qualità, ma le cose non stanno così: se uno gioca nel Milan deve essere pronto. Sempre. Per fare questo mestiere serve personalità e non paura. La prestazione? È stata buona. La squadra sta bene di testa ed esprime un buon gioco. In generale sono molto contento, ci siamo rafforzati, il divario con la Juve resta molto ampio ma siamo giovani e sulla strada giusta: continuando di questo passo credo non ci vorrà molto tempo per colmare il divario. Higuain? Per essere credibile lo devi essere durante la settimana, rincuorando i compagni e non mandandoli a quel paese. Da quando è arrivato vedo tutto questo, ma solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte".



Semplice! Semplice mi raccomando! Che davanti non provino inventare nulla e si passino il pallone senza rischio che tanto ci sono gli schemi che li mandano in porta

"Ma solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte" 
Saranno contenti gli altri giocatori in rosa della considerazione che il motivatore ha di loro, se comincia a mettere le mani avanti e togliersi le responsabilità vuol dire che sente la terra scottargli sotto i piedi 

Per il resto se secondo lui il problema l'anno scorso era essere belli ma perdere punti per strada si capiscono tante cose


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> 10 palle gol??? LOL. Mi sa che abbiamo visto due partite diverse. Comunque ok tranquillo. Io la penso diversamente, altro che fraseggi e triangolazioni. Guardati Bielsa come ha trasformato il Leeds in due settimane, oppure Sarri con il Chelsea, lì si vedono schemi. Con Gattuso io nel Milan non ne vedo. Negarlo è essere prevenuti.



Cosí a memoria al volo..

Tiro in mezza rovesciata di Borini al limite dellkarea piccola respinto da Navas
Break su palla recuperata di Kessie arriva al limite e tira alto
Punizione di Suso deviata in angolo da Navas
Punizione di Bonaventura deviata in angolo da Navas
Kessie solo davanti a Navas lo scavalca con la palla tra Borini evHiguain salvata da Carbajal a porta vuota
Azione corale con tiro tm dentro l’area di Suso alto 50cm

Secondo tempo.
Colpo di testa da 10m di Banaventura a lato con Higuain alle spalle
Tiro a giro dal limite di Bonaventura parato da Navas
Tiro di Bacca appena entrato alto sul primo palo
Bacca solo davanti a Navas che salva con la punta delle dita mandando fuori tempo Cutrone
Cutrone subtaglio, tiro sul primo palo salvato da Navas
Bacca sul finale lanciato verso la porta steso con una gomitata ignorata dall’arbitro (da li il 3-1)

Me ne saró scordate almeno altre 2-3, quasi tutte al termine di azioni costruite con fraseggi, tagli, triangoli...

Si, forse hai visto un’altra partita


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Cosí a memoria al volo..
> 
> Tiro in mezza rovesciata di Borini al limite dellkarea piccola respinto da Navas
> Break su palla recuperata di Kessie arriva al limite e tira alto
> ...



Chapeau!!!


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Cosí a memoria al volo..
> 
> Tiro in mezza rovesciata di Borini al limite dellkarea piccola respinto da Navas
> Break su palla recuperata di Kessie arriva al limite e tira alto
> ...



praticamente per te ogni azione era un occasione da gol..ora capisco  bastava dirlo prima.... 
Tutte costruite con fraseggi e tagli, triangolazioni. Bene, allora abbiamo praticato calcio champagne al Bernabeu, che dire...adesso si che sono tranquillissimo...


----------



## claudiop77 (12 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> praticamente per te ogni azione era un occasione da gol..ora capisco  bastava dirlo prima....
> Tutte costruite con fraseggi e tagli, triangolazioni. Bene, allora abbiamo praticato calcio champagne al Bernabeu, che dire...adesso si che sono tranquillissimo...



Non ho visto il secondo tempo.
Ma nel primo non mi pare che il Real abbia giocato meglio di noi.


----------



## sacchino (12 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo avuto 10 nitide palle gol al Bernabeu, contro un Real al Completo e quasi tutte costruite con fraseggi tra i giocatori, tagli, triangoli, sovrapposizioni....
> 
> Non riconoscerlo é essere prevenuti



Tranquillo tra due mesi arriva Conte e di palle gol ne creeremo il doppio.....o quasi visto che adesso c'è la Gol Line Keeper.


----------



## impero rossonero (12 Agosto 2018)

secondo me non abbiamo schemi....il gioco non si vede ...giocatori in difesa (Calabria) che vengono saltati come niente , avversari lasciati soli in area, higuain troppo solo... cosi' non andiamo da nessuna parte...


----------



## LadyRoss (12 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Semplice! Semplice mi raccomando! Che davanti non provino inventare nulla e si passino il pallone senza rischio che tanto ci sono gli schemi che li mandano in porta
> 
> "Ma solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte"
> Saranno contenti gli altri giocatori in rosa della considerazione che il motivatore ha di loro, se comincia a mettere le mani avanti e togliersi le responsabilità vuol dire che sente la terra scottargli sotto i piedi
> ...



Pensa facciamo fatica a fare due passaggi in croce, perdiamo palle sanguinose quando cerchiamo di fare qualcosa di diverso....dobbiamo fare i ricami???


----------



## Cantastorie (12 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Semplice! Semplice mi raccomando! Che davanti non provino inventare nulla e si passino il pallone senza rischio che tanto ci sono gli schemi che li mandano in porta
> 
> "Ma solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte"
> Saranno contenti gli altri giocatori in rosa della considerazione che il motivatore ha di loro, se comincia a mettere le mani avanti e togliersi le responsabilità vuol dire che sente la terra scottargli sotto i piedi
> ...



"Ma solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte" partirei sottolineando che potrebbe anche essere intesa come: "non è che solo per il fatto di avere lui ora vada tutto bene" cosa doveva dire? "va bene così avevo chiesto anche un centrocampista ed un esterno ma tanto ho Borini?"


----------



## LadyRoss (12 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> secondo me non abbiamo schemi....il gioco non si vede ...giocatori in difesa (Calabria) che vengono saltati come niente , avversari lasciati soli in area, higuain troppo solo... cosi' non andiamo da nessuna parte...



Della squadra entrata in campo ieri chi salveresti?? Ieri tutti hanno sbagliato qualcosa, chi più e chi meno....errori in difesa, palle sanguinose perse in uscita, gol sbagliati....io mi aspetto di salutare entro fine settimana due tra Suso Bonaventura e Donnarumma...
Ieri ho notato la presenza di Plizzari in panchina...ok reina infortunato, ma di certo non starà al Milan a fare il quarto..come mai non ha ancora una squadra?? Aspettiamo l’ultimo giorno di mercato?……


----------



## impero rossonero (12 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Della squadra entrata in campo ieri chi salveresti?? Ieri tutti hanno sbagliato qualcosa, chi più e chi meno....errori in difesa, palle sanguinose perse in uscita, gol sbagliati....io mi aspetto di salutare entro fine settimana due tra Suso Bonaventura e Donnarumma...
> Ieri ho notato la presenza di Plizzari in panchina...ok reina infortunato, ma di certo non starà al Milan a fare il quarto..come mai non ha ancora una squadra?? Aspettiamo l’ultimo giorno di mercato?……



ci manca un fuoriclasse a centrocampo che faccia salire la squadra , ovviamente sms sarebbe l'ideale, calabria molto bravo nei cross in attacco ma sprovveduto in difesa, higuain troppo solo la' davanti...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Agosto 2018)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Spero sia un equivoco della trascrizione, ed intendesse effettivamente il contrario. Ovvero che Higuain a differenza di altri rincuora i compagni. Altrimenti è da ricovero.



Secondo me era una frecciata a bacca... Che manda sempre a quel paese i compagni ... Pure in partita


----------



## Nils (12 Agosto 2018)

Per me è stata una discreta partita in cui ovviamente alla fine è uscito il divario con il Real,

purtroppo a mio parere come amichevoli abbiamo fatto un precampionato demenziale, ok il Dio denaro,
ma affrontare qualche squadra al nostro livello o leggermente inferiore per verificare gli schemi offensivi quando occorre attaccare e capire veramente a che punto siamo, era indispensabile e anche qualche bella vittoria limpida male non avrebbe fatto al morale.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"L'anno scorso il nostro peggior difetto era essere belli e non portare nulla a casa. Ora c'è il rammarico per aver giocato una bella partita e la necessità di migliorare sotto questo aspetto. La cosa su cui lavorare è evitare di prendere gol al 46' e al 91'. È facile dire che i cambi hanno abbassato la qualità, ma le cose non stanno così: se uno gioca nel Milan deve essere pronto. Sempre. Per fare questo mestiere serve personalità e non paura. La prestazione? È stata buona. La squadra sta bene di testa ed esprime un buon gioco. In generale sono molto contento, ci siamo rafforzati, il divario con la Juve resta molto ampio ma siamo giovani e sulla strada giusta: continuando di questo passo credo non ci vorrà molto tempo per colmare il divario. Higuain? Per essere credibile lo devi essere durante la settimana, rincuorando i compagni e non mandandoli a quel paese. Da quando è arrivato vedo tutto questo, ma solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte".
> 
> 
> *Maldini* commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid:"Partita difficile per noi. Affrontare il Real al Bernabeu è sempre un'esperienza forte ed è importante per crescere. Sono contento di come la squadra ha giocato. Peccato per il risultato. Noi non dobbiamo paragonarci al Real. Dobbiamo essere consapevoli dei nostri limiti".



.


----------



## Aron (12 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Questo fa la fine di Montella, se non peggio. Segnatevelo.



sicuro


----------



## unbreakable (12 Agosto 2018)

sinceramente c'e' un grosso equivoco di fondo nel milan..o siamo umili o vogliamo a tornare a vincere..io non ho ancora capito che strada vogliono percorrere..perche' da un lato dicono non dobbiamo paragonarci a juve real etc...poi dall'altro dicono vogliamo tornare ad essere il milan vogliamo tornare dove ci compete..quindi stanno in questo limbo di dichiarazioni che a me ha un po' disorientato..che poi si riflette pure sulla campgna acquisti ..prendi higuain e poi non lo supporti con altri acquisti..capisco che sono arrivati da poco e fare le cose con la fretta non e' il massimo, pero' come dicono tanti altri e' fondamntale arrivare in champions il prima possibile con gattuso con conte con pincopallino..ma si deve tornare nella coppa principale


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2018)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> sinceramente c'e' un grosso equivoco di fondo nel milan..o siamo umili o vogliamo a tornare a vincere..io non ho ancora capito che strada vogliono percorrere..perche' da un lato dicono non dobbiamo paragonarci a juve real etc...poi dall'altro dicono vogliamo tornare ad essere il milan vogliamo tornare dove ci compete..quindi stanno in questo limbo di dichiarazioni che a me ha un po' disorientato..che poi si riflette pure sulla campgna acquisti ..prendi higuain e poi non lo supporti con altri acquisti..capisco che sono arrivati da poco e fare le cose con la fretta non e' il massimo, pero' come dicono tanti altri e' fondamntale arrivare in champions il prima possibile con gattuso con conte con pincopallino..ma si deve tornare nella coppa principale



É tutto coerente se togli la parola “adesso” dalla,testa (nel discorso nessuno la infila).
Tra 3-4 anni torneremo a competere con le corazzate.
Nel frattempo (come dice Maldini) dobbiamo essere consapevoli dei nostri limiti, lavorare su questi, crescere un passo alla volta e fare il nostro massimo.

Tutte cose che sia societá, che allenatore, che giocatori, stanno facendo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Secondo me era una frecciata a bacca... Che manda sempre a quel paese i compagni ... Pure in partita



Anche io ho pensato la stessa cosa


----------



## bmb (12 Agosto 2018)

Qualcuno qua non ha messo sul conto che abbiamo affrontato la squadra che ha vinto 4 CL in 5 anni. Siete rimasti al Craiova?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"L'anno scorso il nostro peggior difetto era essere belli e non portare nulla a casa. Ora c'è il rammarico per aver giocato una bella partita e la necessità di migliorare sotto questo aspetto. La cosa su cui lavorare è evitare di prendere gol al 46' e al 91'. È facile dire che i cambi hanno abbassato la qualità, ma le cose non stanno così: se uno gioca nel Milan deve essere pronto. Sempre. Per fare questo mestiere serve personalità e non paura. La prestazione? È stata buona. La squadra sta bene di testa ed esprime un buon gioco. In generale sono molto contento, ci siamo rafforzati, il divario con la Juve resta molto ampio ma siamo giovani e sulla strada giusta: continuando di questo passo credo non ci vorrà molto tempo per colmare il divario. Higuain? Per essere credibile lo devi essere durante la settimana, rincuorando i compagni e non mandandoli a quel paese. Da quando è arrivato vedo tutto questo, ma solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte".
> 
> 
> *Maldini* commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid:"Partita difficile per noi. Affrontare il Real al Bernabeu è sempre un'esperienza forte ed è importante per crescere. Sono contento di come la squadra ha giocato. Peccato per il risultato. Noi non dobbiamo paragonarci al Real. Dobbiamo essere consapevoli dei nostri limiti".





Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Spero sia un equivoco della trascrizione, ed intendesse effettivamente il contrario. Ovvero che Higuain a differenza di altri rincuora i compagni. Altrimenti è da ricovero.



Sì, voleva dire questo. Per il resto leggo critiche troppo aspre alle sue parole stavolta, aspetto di vedere il gioco contro le piccole in casa, lì potremo esprimerci. Ammetto di non essere molto fiducioso, ma voglio aspettare.


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Qualcuno qua non ha messo sul conto che abbiamo affrontato la squadra che ha vinto 4 CL in 5 anni. Siete rimasti al Craiova?



Davvero... Il Milan perde in casa del Madrid, con risultato peraltro bugiardo, e si fanno drammi... Il Milan vince con il modestissimo Craiova ed eravamo già campioni d'Italia...


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"L'anno scorso il nostro peggior difetto era essere belli e non portare nulla a casa. Ora c'è il rammarico per aver giocato una bella partita e la necessità di migliorare sotto questo aspetto. La cosa su cui lavorare è evitare di prendere gol al 46' e al 91'. È facile dire che i cambi hanno abbassato la qualità, ma le cose non stanno così: se uno gioca nel Milan deve essere pronto. Sempre. Per fare questo mestiere serve personalità e non paura. La prestazione? È stata buona. La squadra sta bene di testa ed esprime un buon gioco. In generale sono molto contento, ci siamo rafforzati, il divario con la Juve resta molto ampio ma siamo giovani e sulla strada giusta: continuando di questo passo credo non ci vorrà molto tempo per colmare il divario. Higuain? Per essere credibile lo devi essere durante la settimana, rincuorando i compagni e non mandandoli a quel paese. Da quando è arrivato vedo tutto questo, ma solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte".
> 
> 
> *Maldini* commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid:"Partita difficile per noi. Affrontare il Real al Bernabeu è sempre un'esperienza forte ed è importante per crescere. Sono contento di come la squadra ha giocato. Peccato per il risultato. Noi non dobbiamo paragonarci al Real. Dobbiamo essere consapevoli dei nostri limiti".



.


----------



## Ecthelion (12 Agosto 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sì, voleva dire questo. Per il resto leggo critiche troppo aspre alle sue parole stavolta, aspetto di vedere il gioco contro le piccole in casa, lì potremo esprimerci. Ammetto di non essere molto fiducioso, ma voglio aspettare.



Concordo con te. Tutto si misura per ora su cosa riusciremo ad esprimere contro i Genoa (molto presto) i Chievi e i Cagliari di turno, tanto per sceglierne tre assolutamente a caso. Sono il tipo di partite che a differenza dell'anno scorso andranno affrontate diversamente e mi aspetto di vedere progressi sensibili nell'architettura del gioco.
Non sono ottimista neppure io, ma per ora sospendo il giudizio.


----------



## unbreakable (12 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É tutto coerente se togli la parola “adesso” dalla,testa (nel discorso nessuno la infila).
> Tra 3-4 anni torneremo a competere con le corazzate.
> Nel frattempo (come dice Maldini) dobbiamo essere consapevoli dei nostri limiti, lavorare su questi, crescere un passo alla volta e fare il nostro massimo.
> 
> Tutte cose che sia societá, che allenatore, che giocatori, stanno facendo.



ma io sinceramente sta teoria del passo alla volta faccio fatica a comprenderla..hai alle spalle un fondo potente che non penso abbia problemi di liquidita'..capisco il fpf..ma ci sono mille e piu' modi per aggirare l'ostacolo..cioe' non capisco questa teoria del passo allla volta..la juve e passata dal settimo posto a vincere il campionato..se vogliamo pure l'inter e' passato da un ottavo posto al quarto..cioe' vogliamo dire che l'obiettivo minimo per una societa' con il nostro lignaggio deve essere l'entrata in champions e a me sembra che le altre grandi in europa non vedono l'ora di rivederci..

cioe' se uno vuole tornare a vincere puo' anche fare a meno di fare un passo alla volta eh..


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2018)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> ma io sinceramente sta teoria del passo alla volta faccio fatica a comprenderla..hai alle spalle un fondo potente che non penso abbia problemi di liquidita'..capisco il fpf..ma ci sono mille e piu' modi per aggirare l'ostacolo..cioe' non capisco questa teoria del passo allla volta..la juve e passata dal settimo posto a vincere il campionato..se vogliamo pure l'inter e' passato da un ottavo posto al quarto..cioe' vogliamo dire che l'obiettivo minimo per una societa' con il nostro lignaggio deve essere l'entrata in champions e a me sembra che le altre grandi in europa non vedono l'ora di rivederci..
> 
> cioe' se uno vuole tornare a vincere puo' anche fare a meno di fare un passo alla volta eh..



Dai non è cosi... aggirare il FFP è stato possibile per PSG e City per qualche anno gonfiado le proprie sponsorizzazioni, ora questo è considerato "doping" e non si puà più fare. 

La Juventus è tornata grande grazie ad una serie di vicissitutidi, cioè alle milanesi che hanno chiuso i rubinetti, smesso di investire, cambiato alcune proprietà. All'epoca la Juve non aveva di fronte "una juve". 

L'Inter lo scorso anno è arrivato quarto, ma ricordo bene il mercato cosi cosi dell'estate, sono riusciti contro ogni pronostico a fare un'ottima stagione e all'ultimo secondo ad andare in coppa campioni. Aimè serve anche questo, mettere in piedi una bella squadra e contro ogni pronostico raggiungere con le unghie e con i denti la coppa campioni, obiettivo minimo per cominciare a ragionare di nuovo da grande squadra sul mercato.

La nuova proprietà sta ragionando con realismo, con un profilo da grandissima squadra ma volando basso, senza vendere fumo...cosa che per un anno ha fatto Fassone...quello che già ci vedeva campioni del mondo in tre anni per aver speso 250 mln di euro...pure male...e pure ci avevano bandito dalla uefa....

Serve intelligenza, serietà.....e pazienza....anche di noi tifosi....dieci anni di non investimenti non li cancelli in un'estate.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dai non è cosi... aggirare il FFP è stato possibile per PSG e City per qualche anno gonfiado le proprie sponsorizzazioni, ora questo è considerato "doping" e non si puà più fare.
> 
> La Juventus è tornata grande grazie ad una serie di vicissitutidi, cioè alle milanesi che hanno chiuso i rubinetti, smesso di investire, cambiato alcune proprietà. All'epoca la Juve non aveva di fronte "una juve".
> 
> ...



Sottoscrivo tutto, in piú aggiungo che l’Inter aveva 3 avversarie serie, noi, adesso che l’Inter ha raggiunto l’obbiettivo e ha iniziato ad aprire i rubinetti, ne abbiamo quattro.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"L'anno scorso il nostro peggior difetto era essere belli e non portare nulla a casa. Ora c'è il rammarico per aver giocato una bella partita e la necessità di migliorare sotto questo aspetto. La cosa su cui lavorare è evitare di prendere gol al 46' e al 91'. È facile dire che i cambi hanno abbassato la qualità, ma le cose non stanno così: se uno gioca nel Milan deve essere pronto. Sempre. Per fare questo mestiere serve personalità e non paura. La prestazione? È stata buona. La squadra sta bene di testa ed esprime un buon gioco. In generale sono molto contento, ci siamo rafforzati, il divario con la Juve resta molto ampio ma siamo giovani e sulla strada giusta: continuando di questo passo credo non ci vorrà molto tempo per colmare il divario. Higuain? Per essere credibile lo devi essere durante la settimana, rincuorando i compagni e non mandandoli a quel paese. Da quando è arrivato vedo tutto questo, ma solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte".
> 
> 
> *Maldini* commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid:"Partita difficile per noi. Affrontare il Real al Bernabeu è sempre un'esperienza forte ed è importante per crescere. Sono contento di come la squadra ha giocato. Peccato per il risultato. Noi non dobbiamo paragonarci al Real. Dobbiamo essere consapevoli dei nostri limiti".



Da quando è arrivato vedo tutto questo, ma solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte.
La parte più interessante è questa.
Praticamente ha detto che higuain è l'unico fuoriclasse in rosa.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"L'anno scorso il nostro peggior difetto era essere belli e non portare nulla a casa. Ora c'è il rammarico per aver giocato una bella partita e la necessità di migliorare sotto questo aspetto. La cosa su cui lavorare è evitare di prendere gol al 46' e al 91'. È facile dire che i cambi hanno abbassato la qualità, ma le cose non stanno così: se uno gioca nel Milan deve essere pronto. Sempre. Per fare questo mestiere serve personalità e non paura. La prestazione? È stata buona. La squadra sta bene di testa ed esprime un buon gioco. In generale sono molto contento, ci siamo rafforzati, il divario con la Juve resta molto ampio ma siamo giovani e sulla strada giusta: continuando di questo passo credo non ci vorrà molto tempo per colmare il divario. Higuain? Per essere credibile lo devi essere durante la settimana, rincuorando i compagni e non mandandoli a quel paese. Da quando è arrivato vedo tutto questo, ma solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte".
> 
> 
> *Maldini* commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid:"Partita difficile per noi. Affrontare il Real al Bernabeu è sempre un'esperienza forte ed è importante per crescere. Sono contento di come la squadra ha giocato. Peccato per il risultato. Noi non dobbiamo paragonarci al Real. Dobbiamo essere consapevoli dei nostri limiti".



La squadra di ieri era abbastanza ingiudicabile, più addata ad un campionato di calcio a 7 che alla Serie A.
Abbiamo affrontato il Real con Borini titolare e Mauri prima riserva. Direi che prenderne solo 3 è stato un mezzo miracolo.

Giuste le parole di umiltà di Gattuso e Maldini. Giuste e realistiche. Ma loro prima di tutti sanno che poi le partite ufficiali attireranno critiche spietate e non se la potranno cavare professando umiltà e pazienza. Se non lo sanno loro cosa significhi essere il Milan...

Vedremo cosa accadrà in questi ultimi 5 giorni di mercato, così com'è la squadra è talmente debole e ridicola che qualcosa di importante dovrà succedere, altrimenti altro che pazienza...


----------



## Garrincha (12 Agosto 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> "Ma solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte" partirei sottolineando che potrebbe anche essere intesa come: "non è che solo per il fatto di avere lui ora vada tutto bene" cosa doveva dire? "va bene così avevo chiesto anche un centrocampista ed un esterno ma tanto ho Borini?"



Lo dice semmai in società non davanti alle telecamere, altrimenti che motivatore é?


----------



## Garrincha (12 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Pensa facciamo fatica a fare due passaggi in croce, perdiamo palle sanguinose quando cerchiamo di fare qualcosa di diverso....dobbiamo fare i ricami???



Con i passaggi semplici e le soluzioni ovvie non costruisci palle gol senza schemi e giocate a memoria, se davanti non sanno cosa fare si lascia completa libertà di inventare nella trequarti avversaria, se togli anche le soluzioni individuali altro che sterilità offensiva


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Agosto 2018)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> ma io sinceramente sta teoria del passo alla volta faccio fatica a comprenderla..hai alle spalle un fondo potente che non penso abbia problemi di liquidita'..capisco il fpf..ma ci sono mille e piu' modi per aggirare l'ostacolo..cioe' non capisco questa teoria del passo allla volta..la juve e passata dal settimo posto a vincere il campionato..se vogliamo pure l'inter e' passato da un ottavo posto al quarto..cioe' vogliamo dire che l'obiettivo minimo per una societa' con il nostro lignaggio deve essere l'entrata in champions e a me sembra che le altre grandi in europa non vedono l'ora di rivederci..
> 
> cioe' se uno vuole tornare a vincere puo' anche fare a meno di fare un passo alla volta eh..


L’all-in lo hanno fatto lo scorso anno, purtroppo col DS sbagliato. Sono state investite somme ingenti per giocatori che si sono rivelati non all’altezza. Mi riferisco a Rodriguez, a Musacchio, a Silva, a Kalinic, a Biglia, in parte anche a Kessie (30 milioni nella situazione in cui eravamo andavano investiti su giocatori di classe). Ora bisogna riuscire a indovinare qualche acquisto, ben sapendo che comunque nel giro di tre o quattro anni dovremo tornare comunque a disputare almeno i quarti di finale di Champions.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Con i passaggi semplici e le soluzioni ovvie non costruisci palle gol senza schemi e giocate a memoria, se davanti non sanno cosa fare si lascia completa libertà di inventare nella trequarti avversaria, se togli anche le soluzioni individuali altro che sterilità offensiva



Siamo la squadra che tira di piú in serie A.
Ieri abbiamo creato 10-12 palle gol nitide al Bernabeu.

Basta co sta storia del gioco sterile.
Il Milan crea e crea molto, da quando c’é Gattuso 9 volte su 10 abbiamo il controllo della partita.

“schemi”.... vorrei che quelli che si riempiono la bocca con questa parola mi portassero esempi degli “Schemi” di Inter, Juve, Roma, Lazio e dove noi siamo carenti al riguardo..


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Con i passaggi semplici e le soluzioni ovvie non costruisci palle gol senza schemi e giocate a memoria, se davanti non sanno cosa fare si lascia completa libertà di inventare nella trequarti avversaria, se togli anche le soluzioni individuali altro che sterilità offensiva


Purtroppo se ci ostiniamo a partire dal basso dovendo fare80 metri di campo con la squadra avversaria già schierata non andremo molto lontani


----------



## ispanicojon7 (12 Agosto 2018)

Se quello visto ieri e' la strada giusta allora ci sara' da piangere.., non parlo del risultato non veritiero frutto di 2 errori di RR ma di quello espresso dalla squadra.
Io non ho visto gioco o inventiva , ma solo catenaccio ad oltranza con tutti i limiti della rosa corta e priva di qualita' , la verita' la scopriremo quando giocheremo in campionato con le piccole , li non ci saranno attenuanti .
Comunque ha ragione gattuso quando dice che con il solo ganzalo non basta, servono 2 centrocampisti titolari al posto di biglia e bonaventura ed ovviamente un ala "reale " al posto di borini .


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La squadra di ieri era abbastanza ingiudicabile, più addata ad un campionato di calcio a 7 che alla Serie A.
> Abbiamo affrontato il Real con Borini titolare e Mauri prima riserva. Direi che prenderne solo 3 è stato un mezzo miracolo.
> 
> Giuste le parole di umiltà di Gattuso e Maldini. Giuste e realistiche. Ma loro prima di tutti sanno che poi le partite ufficiali attireranno critiche spietate e non se la potranno cavare professando umiltà e pazienza. Se non lo sanno loro cosa significhi essere il Milan...
> ...



Lo scorso anno di questi tempi il milan dava via kucka per sostituirlo con..... nessuno.
A questo milan servirebbe ovviamente un SMS ma qua ad oggi non ci siamo nemmeno numericamente.
Mi auguro che non si commetta l'errore dello scorso anno.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (12 Agosto 2018)

Forza Gattuso, avanti così.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno di questi tempi il milan dava via kucka per sostituirlo con..... nessuno.
> A questo milan servirebbe ovviamente un SMS ma qua ad oggi non ci siamo nemmeno numericamente.
> Mi auguro che non si commetta l'errore dello scorso anno.



In questi giorni non ci siamo scambiati tanti commenti... ma io sono estremamente perplesso e preoccupato della situazione, a quanto vedo uno dei pochissimo nel forum.

Dopo il bel fumo gettato negli occhi dagli arrivi di Leonardo e Maldini (dei quali sono contento) quello che vediamo è un concreto smantellamento della squadra con cessioni neanche così tanto convenienti e l'arrivo di... nessuno.

Ieri parlavo quantomeno di "miope" ottimismo nel forum verso una situazione che a me pare invece "quasi" drammatica. Allo stato delle cose abbiamo una rosa ridicola, neanche minimamente in grado di affrontare un campionato di serie A sia qualitativamente che anche numericamente. Ieri a centrocampo in panchina c'erano Brescianini Torrasi (per il quale stravedo ma è acerbissimo) Mauri e... basta!!! In concreto stiamo trattando Bakayoko che è un giocatore con parecchie ombre, sicuramente non in grado di sostituire Biglia come regista dovesse servire.

Mancano 5 giorni di mercato e la rosa è ancora in alto mare. Senza considerare che ancora non si vede ne capisce quale sia l'idea tecnica e tattica dietro la costruzione della nostra squadra... boh io per ora vedo solo improvvisazione come non la vedevo dai tempi del Piccione...


Ma Leonardo e Maldini sono una garanzia per cui le mie preoccupazioni sono del tutto infondate e lotteremo per il quarto posto a prescindere da tutto  Viva l'ottimismo.


----------



## Garrincha (12 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Siamo la squadra che tira di piú in serie A.
> Ieri abbiamo creato 10-12 palle gol nitide al Bernabeu.
> 
> Basta co sta storia del gioco sterile.
> ...



"Abbiamo il controllo della partita" siamo al trollaggio alla luce del sole eh 

"da quando c'è Gattuso il Milan crea molto" beh certo, se vedendo quanto hai scritto conti un tiro in direzione della porta avversaria di Donnarumma come gol potenziale è inconfutabile


----------



## danjr (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"L'anno scorso il nostro peggior difetto era essere belli e non portare nulla a casa. Ora c'è il rammarico per aver giocato una bella partita e la necessità di migliorare sotto questo aspetto. La cosa su cui lavorare è evitare di prendere gol al 46' e al 91'. È facile dire che i cambi hanno abbassato la qualità, ma le cose non stanno così: se uno gioca nel Milan deve essere pronto. Sempre. Per fare questo mestiere serve personalità e non paura. La prestazione? È stata buona. La squadra sta bene di testa ed esprime un buon gioco. In generale sono molto contento, ci siamo rafforzati, il divario con la Juve resta molto ampio ma siamo giovani e sulla strada giusta: continuando di questo passo credo non ci vorrà molto tempo per colmare il divario. Higuain? Per essere credibile lo devi essere durante la settimana, rincuorando i compagni e non mandandoli a quel paese. Da quando è arrivato vedo tutto questo, ma solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte".
> 
> 
> *Maldini* commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid:"Partita difficile per noi. Affrontare il Real al Bernabeu è sempre un'esperienza forte ed è importante per crescere. Sono contento di come la squadra ha giocato. Peccato per il risultato. Noi non dobbiamo paragonarci al Real. Dobbiamo essere consapevoli dei nostri limiti".



Non ho capito molto la parte su higuin, per il resto d'accordo


----------



## Cantastorie (12 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Lo dice semmai in società non davanti alle telecamere, altrimenti che motivatore é?





> E' stata una buona partita. La squadra sta bene ed esprime un buon gioco, sono molto contento perchè ci siamo rafforzati. Il divario con la Juve resta molto ampio ma siamo giovani e sulla strada giusta: continuando così possiamo colmare il divario. Higuain? Solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte. Dobbiamo lavorare per evitare di prendere gol al 46' e al 91esimo


Ho riletto. A me sembra abbastanza chiaro che intenda dire:"non è che basta mettere in campo lui per vincere, bisogna anche stare attenti a non fare ingenuità, ecc" anche perché in altri punti dell'intervista dice che siamo migliorati. Se poi si vuol dare contro a prescindere...


----------



## Mc-Milan (12 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo avuto 10 nitide palle gol al Bernabeu, contro un Real al Completo e quasi tutte costruite con fraseggi tra i giocatori, tagli, triangoli, sovrapposizioni....
> 
> Non riconoscerlo é essere prevenuti



E in molti lo sono ahimè!!!due tiri di suso uno fuori di nulla ed uno sporcato da navas,un incursione di kessie che sbaglia lo scavetto davanti al portiere, cutrone e due volte bacca scelgono la finalizzazione ignorando il compagno solo in mezzo...abbiamo avuto occasioni sia per passare in vantaggio,sia,nel secondo tempo di pareggiare!
Poi la differenza di qualita di palleggio l ho notata anche io,ma dire che siamo stati nulli...bhe a mio avviso è proprio una caxxata


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Siamo la squadra che tira di piú in serie A.
> Ieri abbiamo creato 10-12 palle gol nitide al Bernabeu.
> 
> Basta co sta storia del gioco sterile.
> ...



La squadra per caratteristiche dei giocatori non avrà mai un gioco spumeggiante e ragionato, che poi non è neanche il credo di Gattuso.
Saremo una squadra che lascia il pallino spesso e volentieri in mano agli avversari per giocare sul recupero palla e le verticalizzazioni, questo siamo.

Secondo me per fare efficacemente questo tipo di gioco ci mancano gli attaccanti giusti però è quello che bisogna aspettarsi dalla squadra e potrà essere anche un modo molto efficace e redditizio di giocare.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La squadra per caratteristiche dei giocatori non avrà mai un gioco spumeggiante e ragionato, che poi non è neanche il credo di Gattuso.
> Saremo una squadra che lascia il pallino spesso e volentieri in mano agli avversari per giocare sul recupero palla e le verticalizzazioni, questo siamo.
> 
> Secondo me per fare efficacemente questo tipo di gioco ci mancano gli attaccanti giusti però è quello che bisogna aspettarsi dalla squadra e potrà essere anche un modo molto efficace e redditizio di giocare.


lo puoi fare solo se hai attaccanti esterni veloci non con suso


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Agosto 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> lo puoi fare solo se hai attaccanti esterni veloci non con suso



Appunto, è quello che ho scritto. Io continuo a non vedere l'dea tecnica che c'è dietro questa squadra.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La squadra per caratteristiche dei giocatori non avrà mai un gioco spumeggiante e ragionato, che poi non è neanche il credo di Gattuso.
> Saremo una squadra che lascia il pallino spesso e volentieri in mano agli avversari per giocare sul recupero palla e le verticalizzazioni, questo siamo.
> 
> Secondo me per fare efficacemente questo tipo di gioco ci mancano gli attaccanti giusti però è quello che bisogna aspettarsi dalla squadra e potrà essere anche un modo molto efficace e redditizio di giocare.



L’atteggiamento tattico è diverso se affronti Real o Totthenham oppure Genoa o Cagliari.

La,bravura di Gattuso é proprio,la capacitá di adattarsi all’avversario


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> L’atteggiamento tattico è diverso se affronti Real o Totthenham oppure Genoa o Cagliari.
> 
> La,bravura di Gattuso é proprio,la capacitá di adattarsi all’avversario



Ovviamente, ma non è un caso che l'anno scorso con Gattuso abbiamo segnato pochissimo e sofferto principalmente con le squadre piccole.
Mancano giocatori con cambio di passo e forti nelle ripartenze per essere credibili come squadra che gioca di rottura e rimessa, ma allo stesso tempo ci manca qualità in mediana per attuare un gioco diverso. Boh speriamo che San Gonzalo risolva tutto, io continuo a non capire nè vedere quale sia l'idea tecnica di questa squadra e la sua filosofia di gioco.


----------



## odasensei (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"L'anno scorso il nostro peggior difetto era essere belli e non portare nulla a casa. Ora c'è il rammarico per aver giocato una bella partita e la necessità di migliorare sotto questo aspetto. La cosa su cui lavorare è evitare di prendere gol al 46' e al 91'. È facile dire che i cambi hanno abbassato la qualità, ma le cose non stanno così: se uno gioca nel Milan deve essere pronto. Sempre. Per fare questo mestiere serve personalità e non paura. La prestazione? È stata buona. La squadra sta bene di testa ed esprime un buon gioco. In generale sono molto contento, ci siamo rafforzati, il divario con la Juve resta molto ampio ma siamo giovani e sulla strada giusta: continuando di questo passo credo non ci vorrà molto tempo per colmare il divario. Higuain? Per essere credibile lo devi essere durante la settimana, rincuorando i compagni e non mandandoli a quel paese. Da quando è arrivato vedo tutto questo, ma solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte".
> 
> 
> *Maldini* commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid:"Partita difficile per noi. Affrontare il Real al Bernabeu è sempre un'esperienza forte ed è importante per crescere. Sono contento di come la squadra ha giocato. Peccato per il risultato. Noi non dobbiamo paragonarci al Real. Dobbiamo essere consapevoli dei nostri limiti".



Rino io ti voglio bene (e tanto) ma così non ci siamo
Gli esterni così larghi non si possono vedere, per cosa poi?! facilitare l'inserimento di Bonaventura e Kessie al centro?! really?! 
Falli giocare più vicini alla punta che quest'anno hai Higuain che sa anche mandarti la gente in porta oltre che i palloni, inoltre faciliti la giocata di Biglia dandogli più soluzioni...abbiamo gente con buona tecnica, sfruttiamola, che ci manchi l'esterno che punti la porta è chiaro ma almeno valorizziamo quanto abbiamo


----------



## Davide L (12 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo avuto 10 nitide palle gol al Bernabeu, contro un Real al Completo e quasi tutte costruite con fraseggi tra i giocatori, tagli, triangoli, sovrapposizioni....
> 
> Non riconoscerlo é essere prevenuti



Nel primo tempo abbiamo giocato molto bene, e io giudico quello, il secondo tempo non merita considerazione con molti cambi e diversi primavera in campo.


----------



## nabucco (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"L'anno scorso il nostro peggior difetto era essere belli e non portare nulla a casa. Ora c'è il rammarico per aver giocato una bella partita e la necessità di migliorare sotto questo aspetto. La cosa su cui lavorare è evitare di prendere gol al 46' e al 91'. È facile dire che i cambi hanno abbassato la qualità, ma le cose non stanno così: se uno gioca nel Milan deve essere pronto. Sempre. Per fare questo mestiere serve personalità e non paura. La prestazione? È stata buona. La squadra sta bene di testa ed esprime un buon gioco. In generale sono molto contento, ci siamo rafforzati, il divario con la Juve resta molto ampio ma siamo giovani e sulla strada giusta: continuando di questo passo credo non ci vorrà molto tempo per colmare il divario. Higuain? Per essere credibile lo devi essere durante la settimana, rincuorando i compagni e non mandandoli a quel paese. Da quando è arrivato vedo tutto questo, ma solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte".
> 
> 
> *Maldini* commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid:"Partita difficile per noi. Affrontare il Real al Bernabeu è sempre un'esperienza forte ed è importante per crescere. Sono contento di come la squadra ha giocato. Peccato per il risultato. Noi non dobbiamo paragonarci al Real. Dobbiamo essere consapevoli dei nostri limiti".



Bel gioco? Bah. La prestazione di ieri difensivamente è stata da rabbrividire. Calabria e Rodriguez si facevano saltare sistematicamente. Romagnoli ha fatto due errori gravissimi. Donnarumma non ha i tempi di uscita sulle palle alte. Il fraseggio e le rimesse corte che impone ai difensori e al portiere sono da rabbrividire. Dico io, ma non lo vedi che basta che ci pressano ad uomo che siamo in difficoltà? La cosa bella è che poi al 70% il difensore fa il retropassaggio a Donnarrumma che è costretto a tirare lungo. 
Poi si vede proprio che non c'è alcun tipo di gioco in attacco. Suso non si inserisce in area manco ammazzato. Sta sempre là.


----------



## Davidoff (12 Agosto 2018)

La fissa di evitare sempre i lanci lunghi da parte del portiere e fargli passare ai difensori pure quando sono pressati è una delle cose più ridicole del calcio moderno, assurdo come nessuno sembri rendersi conto di quanto sia deleterio. Per il resto non ho visto la partita ma c'è da dire che avevamo contro gente come Bale, Benzema, Kroos, Ramos...fortunatamente il campionato italiano non è composto da Milan e 19 Real Madrid. Se si prendono quei 2-3 giocatori che ci servono come il pane possiamo giocarcela per il quarto posto.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Agosto 2018)

anche Maldini ha detto che il milan gli è piaciuto.. prendiamocela con lui dai!


----------



## kipstar (12 Agosto 2018)

dichiarazioni condivisibili. magari un pochino ottimistiche.
elogio per il pipita...chiaramente si aspetta dell'altro dal mercato.
opinabile il giocare bene....ma il gioco del calcio è opinabile di suo su sta cosa....
io i gobbi, comunque, non li nominerei mai....


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"L'anno scorso il nostro peggior difetto era essere belli e non portare nulla a casa. Ora c'è il rammarico per aver giocato una bella partita e la necessità di migliorare sotto questo aspetto. La cosa su cui lavorare è evitare di prendere gol al 46' e al 91'. È facile dire che i cambi hanno abbassato la qualità, ma le cose non stanno così: se uno gioca nel Milan deve essere pronto. Sempre. Per fare questo mestiere serve personalità e non paura. La prestazione? È stata buona. La squadra sta bene di testa ed esprime un buon gioco. In generale sono molto contento, ci siamo rafforzati, il divario con la Juve resta molto ampio ma siamo giovani e sulla strada giusta: continuando di questo passo credo non ci vorrà molto tempo per colmare il divario. Higuain? Per essere credibile lo devi essere durante la settimana, rincuorando i compagni e non mandandoli a quel paese. Da quando è arrivato vedo tutto questo, ma solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte".
> 
> 
> *Maldini* commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid:"Partita difficile per noi. Affrontare il Real al Bernabeu è sempre un'esperienza forte ed è importante per crescere. Sono contento di come la squadra ha giocato. Peccato per il risultato. Noi non dobbiamo paragonarci al Real. Dobbiamo essere consapevoli dei nostri limiti".



Up


----------



## Pampu7 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"L'anno scorso il nostro peggior difetto era essere belli e non portare nulla a casa. Ora c'è il rammarico per aver giocato una bella partita e la necessità di migliorare sotto questo aspetto. La cosa su cui lavorare è evitare di prendere gol al 46' e al 91'. È facile dire che i cambi hanno abbassato la qualità, ma le cose non stanno così: se uno gioca nel Milan deve essere pronto. Sempre. Per fare questo mestiere serve personalità e non paura. La prestazione? È stata buona. La squadra sta bene di testa ed esprime un buon gioco. In generale sono molto contento, ci siamo rafforzati, il divario con la Juve resta molto ampio ma siamo giovani e sulla strada giusta: continuando di questo passo credo non ci vorrà molto tempo per colmare il divario. Higuain? Per essere credibile lo devi essere durante la settimana, rincuorando i compagni e non mandandoli a quel paese. Da quando è arrivato vedo tutto questo, ma solo con lui non si va da nessuna parte".
> 
> 
> *Maldini* commenta la sconfitta contro il Real Madrid:"Partita difficile per noi. Affrontare il Real al Bernabeu è sempre un'esperienza forte ed è importante per crescere. Sono contento di come la squadra ha giocato. Peccato per il risultato. Noi non dobbiamo paragonarci al Real. Dobbiamo essere consapevoli dei nostri limiti".



No Paolo noooo


----------

